# Bridgestone Tour B330RSX



## big_russ (May 16, 2010)

I picked up a couple of new wedges from the pro shop last week and the pro gave me a sleeve of these new balls to try as he thought they would suit my swing and style of play. They are a tour ball that is specifically designed for amateur swing speeds. All the info about them is here
http://www.bridgestonegolf.com/product/balls/tour-b330-rxs

After playing with them for the last 3 rounds I can thoroughly recommend them. 
I have used the Srixon ZUR-S for a long while now with an occasional change to the Z STAR and this Bridgestone ball is more than a match for both. It is long off the driver and iron shots feel crisp and there is more than enough spin from the wedges. When putting the ball feels buttery soft and rolls straight and true. One thing that I did notice is that the ball didn't jump off the face of the putter and the wedges when playing short, soft chip shots. At Â£30 a dozen it is priced up with the premium balls but with its suitability for amateur swing speeds it may offer you that extra something.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 16, 2010)

Fnnily enough I got a dozen of these today (plus an extra sleeve free) as I had a bad day at Pyrford and donated a large collection to various bushes and ponds. I've never really tried Bridgestone before but a lot of people on the forum talk about them in glowing terms so I'll give them a whirl during the week and see how they go


----------



## USER1999 (May 16, 2010)

These are really nice balls. Recommended. By me. Buy some.


----------

